# 24 Zoll Poison Zyankali



## 29erpete (3. Juli 2015)

Hier das 24 Zoll Bike von meinem Sohn (6 Jahre, 126cm).
Die Gabel ist leider recht schwer (1080g mit ungekürztem Schaft, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp wo es leichtere 24 Zoll Gabeln gibt) daher liegt es bei ca. 8,2kg. Das Oberrohr ist recht lang daher geht es sich mit der geraden Sattelstütze und dem 35mm Vorbau gerade so aus. Der Spacerturm bleibt derweil mal drauf.


----------



## paradox (3. Juli 2015)

Sehr schick, hast du eine Teileliste?

Es gibt ja bei alibaba einige Gabeln, schau mal, da solltest was adäquates finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (3. Juli 2015)

ok, danke. Hier die Liste:


----------



## KIV (3. Juli 2015)

Frag mal bei Herrn Fischer von kaniabikes.eu
Er hat vermutlich einzelne Gabeln liegen, evtl auch ungepulvert. Mit Pulver wiegt die nur knapp mehr als die Hälfte von Deiner Gabel: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1619829?page=4&in=set

VG, Stefan


----------



## 29erpete (3. Juli 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Herrn Fischer von kaniabikes.eu
> Er hat vermutlich einzelne Gabeln liegen, evtl auch ungepulvert. Mit Pulver wiegt die nur knapp mehr als die Hälfte von Deiner Gabel: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1619829?page=4&in=set
> 
> VG, Stefan



auch mit Disc Aufnahmen?


----------



## KIV (3. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung, frag mal nach. Am besten telefonisch...

Disk hat er auf jeden Fall auch im Programm:
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentyfour_large.php


----------



## 29erpete (4. Juli 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Es gibt ja bei alibaba einige Gabeln, schau mal, da solltest was adäquates finden.



Bin leider nicht fündig geworden. Die Einbauhöhe der Poison Gabel ist ~40cm, ich hab nur Gabeln für 26 Zoll aufwärts gefunden. Mehr als ~50€ wär mir die Sache auch nicht wert.


----------



## trolliver (4. Juli 2015)

29erpete schrieb:


> Mehr als ~50€ wär mir die Sache auch nicht wert.


Bei den Teilen, die du sonst montiert hast, hat mich diese Aussage überrascht. ;-)) Grundsätzlich kann ich sie natürlich verstehen. Den Federleicht-LRS beäuge ich auch immer wieder, und sage mir dann: Oliver, das ist Schwachsinn, für ein Jahr... Mal sehen, wann es aktuell wird. Ich dachte ja, frühestens kommendes Jahr, aber Philipp fuhr letztens bei BOC auf der Ladenstrecke ziemlich locker mit einem FATbike, kam sofort zurecht...

Oliver


----------



## 29erpete (5. Juli 2015)

trolliver schrieb:


> Bei den Teilen, die du sonst montiert hast, hat mich diese Aussage überrascht. ;-))
> 
> Oliver



Stimmt schon, aber irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss. Das Bike ist leicht genug, mein Sohn kommt damit leicht bei Stellen rauf die mit dem (schwereren) 20 Zoll Bike nicht gegangen sind und jetzt nochmal >100€ für eine chinesische Carbon Gabel - der ich nicht wirklich vertraue - auszugeben nur um unter 8kg zu kommen...


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2018)

Ich hole den Thread mal aus der Versenkung...

@29erpete : 

Fährt dein Sohn das Rad noch? Er müsste ja jetzt 9 sein


----------



## 29erpete (14. November 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Ich hole den Thread mal aus der Versenkung...
> 
> @29erpete :
> 
> Fährt dein Sohn das Rad noch? Er müsste ja jetzt 9 sein



Nein, aber meine Tochter ist in ein paar Jahren soweit
Inzwischen bin ich auch durch Zufall an eine Carbon Gabel con einem alten Focus gekommen, hat nochmal einen halben Kilo gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2018)

Bis zu welcher Körpergröße konnte er es fahren? Stelle gerade ein 24er zusammen und das Zyankali gefällt mir sehr


----------



## 29erpete (14. November 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Körpergröße konnte er es fahren? Stelle gerade ein 24er zusammen und das Zyankali gefällt mir sehr



Bis knapp 140cm würde ich sagen, der Reach ist sehr lang. Das Limit war eher die Laufradgröße.


----------



## Chris_DH (14. November 2018)

Alles klar, danke für die Info


----------



## giant_r (14. November 2018)

schönes bike, könnte kö es denn mit 126 cm wirklich schon fahren, oder war das grenzwertig?


----------



## 29erpete (14. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> schönes bike, könnte kö es denn mit 126 cm wirklich schon fahren, oder war das grenzwertig?


War grenzwertig, ein kürzerer Vorbau und ein Lenker mit mehr backsweep wär sicher gut.


----------



## Chris_DH (16. März 2019)

Danke für die Inspiration @29erpete!
Hier mal der aktuelle Stand unseres Aufbaus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (17. März 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Danke für die Inspiration @29erpete!
> Hier mal der aktuelle Stand unseres Aufbaus:


Der Rahmen in Raw ist top! Welche Gabel ist das?


----------



## Chris_DH (17. März 2019)

Danke 

Diese hier vom Chinesen (352gr).


----------



## Chris_DH (30. April 2019)

Moin @29erpete ,

hast du zufällig n Bild mit Kind auf dem Bike (gern auch per PN). Unser Aufbau nähert sich dem Finale und der Rahmen wirkt mega lang.


----------

